# HCH - Hot Chili



## sjx (2 April 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is thinking of taking a placement in this one. Due to list. Potential Chilean uranium,copper,gold producer.. 

Close Date:  	16th April, 2010
Float Date: 	27th April, 2010
Issue Price: 	$0.20
Amount Sought: 	$6,000,000
Number of Shares: 	30,000,000

Interest in one of the largest uranium projects in Chile - Los Mantos and Productora. Productora currently Chilie's largest and most advanced uranium project apparently ... existing mines operating in the region. 

Productora and Los Mantos are both iron-oxide-copper-gold-uranium projects that Hot Chili estimates have potential for a combined Target Mineralisation in the order of: 53 to 191 million pounds of Uranium, 1.0 to 2.2 million tonnes of copper metal and 0.6 to 1.64 million ounces of gold..

Arago Resources Limited (AAG).. offered to take over Hot Chilli sometime in October last year.. Look what happened to the AAG share price when the announcement was made public. It eventually fell threw in November.. which saw a dive just as drastic.

I like HCH's tenements, and the region seems to have a good history.

Thoughts from other ASF members appreciated, 


Regards


----------



## JMB (16 April 2010)

Found out the offer has now closed a week early, and had over subscribtions of 28mil shares. Will be listed within 1-2weeks.

JMB


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 March 2011)

Not much in the way of liquidity here, but if the Ords powers past 4770 today, I reckon I might get some.


----------



## mikem (11 May 2011)

Been watchin for a while and like the look of these. 
Got in a week ago at low 60s. All reports rate HCH about $1. Up 15% so far
Due for drill results soon could be interesting.


----------



## Grandfather11 (30 July 2018)

Does anyone follow this stock. I first came across them some years ago and they have a small holding however not sure if they are onto something or if its all blue sky?
Thanks
Grandfather11


----------



## greggles (31 July 2018)

Grandfather11 said:


> Does anyone follow this stock. I first came across them some years ago and they have a small holding however not sure if they are onto something or if its all blue sky?
> Thanks
> Grandfather11




There doesn't seem to be a lot going on with Hot Chili chartwise Grandfather. Can you tell us what it is that you like about them?


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2018)

Interesting company. Reckon they have found copper. Would be interested if they got funding to build a mine.


----------



## barney (31 July 2018)

Their Projects look good but with over 700 million shares on issue and very little trading going on it will need a serious injection of volume to change the momentum.


----------



## Grandfather11 (31 July 2018)

greggles said:


> There doesn't seem to be a lot going on with Hot Chili chartwise Grandfather. Can you tell us what it is that you like about them?
> 
> View attachment 88631



Hi Greggles
I heard a presentation about 4 years ago and they outlined all the infrastructure they bought into as well as mineral areas adjacent. The company has done some drilling with mixed commercial success and now buying into an old area mainly small scale surface mining with high grades. Exploration underway. Hoping that with all the talk about looming copper shortages if they do strike a sizeable quality resource they will take off. I know quite a few “ifs”. 
Hoping someone with an understanding of the geology in the area might have an insight. 
Thanks
Grandfather11


----------



## greggles (5 April 2019)

Hot Chili coming back to life in the last couple of months after bottoming out at 1c in December and January.

The catalyst for the revival in interest was the acquisition of 100% of a mining right which contains a portion of the Cortadera copper-gold discovery, located 14km directly southeast of the Company's large-scale Productora copper project in Chile. The mining right (named "Purisima") contains approximately 500m strike extent of the entire 2km long Cortadera discovery zone.

The company said in February that extensional and in-fill drilling was expected to commence within the coming months.

Nice move north today on no news. HCH looking like a potential breakout.


----------



## barney (5 April 2019)

greggles said:


> acquisition of 100% of a mining right which contains a portion of the Cortadera copper-gold discovery




Thanks for the update Greg ……….. Cortadera grades and widths look very good no doubt.

Interesting that the recent Cap Raise was not all that well supported with a high Shortfall rate.  It was done at 0.01 cents which is looking like a steal at the current price, but does raise a small red flag on the current push higher at a 200% premium  … some caution might be prudent

Director Murray Black continues to accumulate shares and now owns around 124 million

Volume today has been good so no reason it can't keep creeping up … if the 3.2 cent level gets taken out and turns into support, the chart will have a much better feel to it.


----------



## Ann (5 June 2019)

*Hot Chili expands growth potential at Cortadera copper-gold porphyry project*

Early stage results of a diamond drilling campaign at the Cortadera copper-gold porphyry discovery in Chile have expanded the growth potential of the project for owner Hot Chili (ASX: HCH).

While assays are expected within the fortnight, the company has confirmed the initial two drill holes point to a “significantly larger potential scale” of the main porphyry than first thought.

The first hole was designed to test and close-out the northwest extent of the Cuerpo 3 porphyry – the largest of the three porphyry centres discovered to date at Cortadera.

It recorded a wide intersection of porphyry from much deeper downhole and further north than expected.

“While the majority of the wide porphyry intersection appears to be moderately mineralised, it highlights a distinct change in the orientation of the porphyry body towards the north,” the company said. More...


----------



## barney (5 July 2019)

barney said:


> Volume today has been good so no reason it can't keep creeping up … if the 3.2 cent level gets taken out and turns into support, the chart will have a much better feel to it.




Fundamentals from todays Report: 750m …. that is a serious intercept

_Updated Result for CRP0013D *750m* grading 0.6% copper and 0.2g/t gold from 204m depth 
including a New High Grade Zone (unchanged) comprising: 
*188m* grading 0.9% copper and 0.4g/t gold from 516m depth which includes: 100m grading 1.0% copper and 0.5g/t gold from 530m depth  (including significant silver and molybdenum credits)
_
Technicals:  The chart speaks for itself


----------



## barney (8 July 2019)

Bought a handful of these at 3.7 cents …….. Price action is positive again today.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

barney said:


> Bought a handful of these at 3.7 cents ……..




Just for the point of the exercise and transparency … I sold my HCH shares on 19th July …… 

Price action was weakening and their upcoming debt requirements were a bit off putting.

As it turned out, the Sell was timely as the SP has weakened further in the short term. 

It could still turn out to be huge with the large Copper strike etc, but out for now.

912***** N1093***** 19/07/2019 *S* HCH HOT CHILI LTD FPO 

200,000 *0.039* 19.95 7,780.05 23/07/2019 Confirmed


----------



## greggles (12 September 2019)

It's been an interesting week for HCH. After consolidating between 2.8c and 3c for a couple of weeks it began moving north on increased volume last Friday, 6 September, reaching a high of 3.9c on Wednesday this week. The same day the company requested a pause in trading following the receipt of an ASX Price and Volume Query.

In its response to the ASX's query it said that it was not aware of any information concerning it that has not been announced to the market which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in the Company's securities but then went on to say that it is awaiting the receipt of final assay results from drill hole CRP0011D (as per the announcement dated 28 August) at Cortadera and that these results will be released to ASX once received and compiled.

This morning those results were announced and HCH reported that CRP0011D delivered an 848m intersection grading 0.4% copper and 0.2g/t gold from 112m down-hole depth to the end of hole at 960m, including a high grade zone comprising 184m grading 0.7% copper and 0.3g/t gold.

It's interesting and encouraging that CRP0011D appears to be open at depth and is approximately 100m to the east from results recorded in the previous hole CRP0013D. Looks like there's plenty of mineralisation under the ground there at Cortadera but there will need to be further drilling to define the resource properly.

CRP0017D is now being extended to 1,300m from its current depth of 1,000m and further assay results from CRP0017D are expected to be released over the coming weeks.

HCH looks primed to break through 4c but has so far failed to do so with any real conviction. It will be interesting to see what the next few weeks brings.


----------



## barney (12 September 2019)

greggles said:


> This morning those results were announced and HCH reported that CRP0011D delivered an 848m intersection grading 0.4% copper and 0.2g/t gold from 112m down-hole depth to the end of hole at 960m, including a high grade zone comprising *184m grading 0.7% copper and 0.3g/t gold*.




Impressive intersections.  Could turn into something nice for the Co.  I wonder if they will consider a JV big brother to help with this?


----------



## jbocker (12 September 2019)

barney said:


> Impressive intersections.  Could turn into something nice for the Co.  I wonder if they will consider a JV big brother to help with this?




Well if it gets exciting I am sure a Chinese business/miner/processor will soon want be on (the) board.
That aside it will be interesting to see what results continues with deeper drilling. The infill drilling will also be very interesting.


----------



## barney (12 September 2019)

jbocker said:


> Well if it gets exciting I am sure a Chinese business/miner/processor will soon want be on (the) board.
> That aside it will be interesting to see what results continues with deeper drilling. The infill drilling will also be very interesting.




Yeah there is no doubt the area is endowed with some high quality resource. The Company did a pretty good job of comparing their Cortadera deposit with the likes of Rio Tinto's Winu deposit and SolGold's Cascabel deposit in their recent May Presentation.

My main concern is they are still a minnow (even though I respect they have BIG ideas …..) 

If it all comes to fruition, their current share price could be a fraction of what it will be in a few years.

In the short term however … they are paying a total of $30 million for 100% rights to Cortadera over the next 2.5 years … that of course has to be funded.  

The results indicate it is well worth it, but owing money always puts a Company in a vulnerable position if things don't quite go to plan.

Could be a great trading Stock over the next 2-4 years due to the above, but appropriate caution should be employed …… Maybe I'm just getting soft


----------



## barney (19 September 2019)

barney said:


> owing money always puts a Company in a vulnerable position if things don't quite go to plan.




Trading Halt … Cap Raise.  Kind of expected that.


----------



## jbocker (24 September 2019)

The announcement yesterday reveals Cap Raising was done with largely Institutional buy ins. Today the price is up 15+% with good volume taking it above 4c again. Lets see if it has traction to climb further this time. Maybe an announcement is due soon and people are climbing on, in anticipation.


----------



## barney (24 September 2019)

jbocker said:


> The announcement yesterday reveals Cap Raising was done with largely Institutional buy ins. Today the price is up 15+% with good volume taking it above 4c again. Lets see if it has traction to climb further this time. Maybe an announcement is due soon and people are climbing on, in anticipation.




Its certainly a dream days trading after a cap raise …… Their potential looks big and given todays price action it should gap higher again tomorrow ….. but the wide range high Volume days should always be treated with appropriate caution and nimble feet for those late to the party


----------



## jbocker (27 September 2019)

Picked this for Oct 2019 competition. Punting on promising assay results being released during the month. The company is drilling ahead with deepening of CRP0017D another 300m, after excellent results from earlier drilling. Assay results due in coming weeks.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448gdbvslr8f4x.pdf
(previously discussed)


----------



## barney (27 September 2019)

jbocker said:


> Picked this for Oct 2019 competition. Punting on promising assay results being released during the month. The company is drilling ahead with deepening of CRP0017D another 300m, after excellent results from earlier drilling. Assay results due in coming weeks.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190912/pdf/448gdbvslr8f4x.pdf
> (previously discussed)




Its been a nice move since early in the month.  Still positive today as well.  The 0.046 cents is looking like a resistance point.  If it jumps 0.047 or above with volume it could get interesting especially with more good assay results as you say Bock. Under 4.2 not great of course.

Only thing is you don't want it jumping too much before the end of the month


----------



## jbocker (27 September 2019)

barney said:


> Only thing is you don't want it jumping too much before the end of the month



That is perfectly fine to jump this month, so long it keeps jumping (up) a sheet-load more next month.


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2019)

Having some Hot Chili highlights with my muesli this morning...
CRP0017D Delivers Major Extension to New High Grade Copper-Gold Zone at Cortadera
This delivers a major 300m step-out to the newly discovered high grade zone. details and history here...
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190930/pdf/44908jxh7qylyn.pdf


----------



## jbocker (16 October 2019)

Announcement of more positive drill results this morning, but price is down 5%.. Go Figure!


----------



## barney (16 October 2019)

jbocker said:


> Announcement of more positive drill results this morning, but price is down 5%.. Go Figure!




Going back to the $12 million cap raise announced on the 23rd Sep, then the immediate push higher on the 24th and multiple high Volume days for the week following ….. It looks like the instos may have been unloading into that exuberance (which they no doubt generated).  

This will make the current price action a bit hard to read given there will now be some high Volume resistance points above where the SP is at the moment, plus todays announcement was given a luke warm response.  Spotting any accumulation (or lack of) will help decipher the puzzle. 

On the fundamental flip side, the resource looks potentially BIG


----------



## barney (17 October 2019)

barney said:


> plus todays announcement was given a luke warm response.




Punters seem to be in a better mood with this today … Opened 3.7  … closed 4.1 (up 13%)  on good Volume. 

Fair bit of work to do for it to get back to mid 4's though.


----------



## jbocker (31 October 2019)

Picked this for Nov 19 Comp. Copped a flogging last month so hoping for a reversal on the back of  continued very good drilling results. Latest notice noting a large increase in Open Pit potential. More drilling results expected in November.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191030/pdf/44b1b5mfl3fr1d.pdf


----------



## jbocker (15 November 2019)

In their presentation (slide24 Discoveries gaining attention) HCH show the charts of Alkane Resources (*ALK*) and Stavely Minerals (*SVY*) where they have had great price increases on recent drill results. Not sure how to compare this with HCH drill results which are indicating a huge deposit. No big jump for HCH (yet). I am wondering why?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191114/pdf/44bkl66nh30vsj.pdf


----------



## barney (15 November 2019)

jbocker said:


> . No big jump for HCH (yet). I am wondering why?




Bock, I think all that Volume/Selling after the Cap raise in late September has taken a while to be filtered, hence the solid retracement.

Still a bit hard to read recently … other than the 0.035 cent base has shown some resilience, and yesterday and today's price action shows some potential for an up move, but yet to be determined.

I think Monday and Tuesday next week will tell a better story about whether today's gap up and higher Volume is for real or not

Chart is a bit of a battlefield … but I'm on my second Bourbon and Coke  lol


----------



## jbocker (30 November 2019)

Picked for the December Competition, the drilling continues and hopefully the ore bodies keep getting more expansive, then maybe, the Share Price.


----------



## jbocker (5 December 2019)

Well some of that drilling news was released since my December competition entry.  Very encouraging results.
972m from surface grading 0.5% Cu and 0.2g/t Au, inclusive of 412m 0.7%Cu and 0.3g/t Au.

Apparently up there with the best drill results globally in 2019.

More drilling to come.

Details herewith...
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20191204/pdf/44c8hssx6fjm2b.​


----------



## jbocker (30 December 2019)

Picked for the Jan 2020 monthly competition as explained in recent contributions Moe drilling results announcements coming.
I would expect these early in the month and ongoing.


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2020)

Punting on HCH for the monthly competition (again) .
The punt being some sort of announcement this month backing up Cortadera's significance as a gamechanger, as written in an April release. 
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200409/pdf/44gvbzq23styjl.pdf
I also read that there was to be some work on a resource estimate during the coronavirus shutdown.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200501/pdf/44hh365qwlh0d0.pdf

Well if it doesn't come out this month then hopefully some good drill results.


----------



## tinhat (27 June 2020)

jbocker said:


> Punting on HCH for the monthly competition (again) .
> The punt being some sort of announcement this month backing up Cortadera's significance as a gamechanger, as written in an April release.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200409/pdf/44gvbzq23styjl.pdf
> I also read that there was to be some work on a resource estimate during the coronavirus shutdown.
> ...




I hold HCH. I can't see any reason why the share price can't lift to 3 or 5 cents on the announcement of excellent results backed by a bullish market sentiment.

I also see no reason for this share price appreciate on the reality that:

- there are a substantial amount of convertible notes that eat away at shareholder equity every time that interest is converted into equity.

- the management don't really look after the small retail investors, as per the latest SPP where retail participation was severely curtailed in order to give the opportunity for the "shortfall" to be given to the underwriter for distribution to the "sophisticated" investors,

- the fact the Taurus are a shareholder. In my personal opinion, these people are opportunistic scum and are a dead weight.

- the jurisdiction.

It is my opinion that this might be a two or three bagger from here for shareholders but I won't be holding out for anything more than that.


----------



## barney (28 June 2020)

tinhat said:


> the management don't really look after the small retail investors, as per the latest SPP where retail participation was severely curtailed in order to give the opportunity for the "shortfall" to be given to the underwriter for distribution to the "sophisticated" investors,




I may have misread the announcements @tinhat but I thought management extended the SPP to give punters every chance to be involved?

Anyway, all that aside, I agree with yours and @jbocker  assessment. There is definitely room for this to move from these levels. The main question is will the bigger punters try and squeeze the remainder of the smaller punters before they push it higher.  Definitely a low risk potential accumulation trade from here so thanks to you and Bock for the heads up


----------



## barney (1 July 2020)

barney said:


> There is definitely room for this to move from these levels. Definitely a low risk potential accumulation trade from here




I looked at it .... I liked it .... I labored over the price .... I now lol at myself ... Lol (see)

Price action indicates a late entry at .019 may be a remote possibility but I think it could gap up a tick or two in the short term. Still time but not one I will chase.  Good luck with it @tinhat


----------



## jbocker (10 July 2020)

In the announcement some good results from further drilling and It appears the initial resource report will be out at end of month. From the announcement today...
_Resource workstreams remain on-track for delivering first resource estimates at Cortadera and then San Antonio in late July.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200710/pdf/44kf46cx97kxc7.pdf_


----------



## barney (10 July 2020)

jbocker said:


> In the announcement some good results from further drilling




Yeah good luck with it you chaps. 

I missed the trade ... About half an hour too slow the other day.

It jumped as expected. Such is life


----------



## jbocker (10 July 2020)

barney said:


> Yeah good luck with it you chaps.
> 
> I missed the trade ... About half an hour too slow the other day.
> 
> It jumped as expected. Such is life



I could wish I missed some trades several months back. It still owes me money, and got some way to go. But as you say such is life.


----------



## Rustyteeth (11 July 2020)

I read these posts and decided yesterday to buy a fistful of HCH shares and put them into my set and forget box. That means I am willing to wait 12 months to see the results i want.


----------



## Nines (11 July 2020)

I've been slowly building for a couple of years. I note that they have snuck in a general meeting to ratify the issue of a sizable chunk of shares to directors under the employee incentive scheme. Since when have directors been employees. They're further diluting our interests. I am really starting to tire of this. What does one do?


----------



## jbocker (22 July 2020)

Hot Chilli announcement today
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200722/pdf/44kqtbfrz43lt4.pdf
*Mining Commences at Productora. Four Months Ahead of Schedule*
• Recent increases in copper and gold prices has seen mining commence ahead of schedule at the Company’s Productora copper-gold project 
• Initial production targeting 1.8% copper and 0.5g/t gold head grade will generate important revenue for Hot Chili 
• First ore delivery to Chilean government agency ENAMI’s nearby Vallenar processing facility expected soon – discussions already underway to expand the scale of the Lease Mining and Processing Agreement 
• New diamond drilling results from the Company’s flagship Cortadera porphyry discovery expected to be released shortly 
• Cortadera maiden resource estimate nearing completion

I am looking forward to the Cortadera Resource Estimate.


----------



## tinhat (23 July 2020)

I've bought a fair wack of these recently. Very speculative. I'm looking for short term gain with the potential to free carry a little bit for the long term. It's hard to stay invested in these sort of explorers for the long term because even if the discovery is massive its still a long and dilutive road to production with many vultures circling overhead. Taurus are a shareholder and they are vultures. Plus there are convertible notes on issue which constantly drip away diluting shareholders every time interest is capitalised.

Some good drilling results for Cortadera on the back of the rising copper price could make this a great short term specki.


----------



## jbocker (24 July 2020)

tinhat said:


> I've bought a fair wack of these recently. Very speculative. I'm looking for short term gain with the potential to free carry a little bit for the long term. It's hard to stay invested in these sort of explorers for the long term because even if the discovery is massive its still a long and dilutive road to production with many vultures circling overhead. Taurus are a shareholder and they are vultures. Plus there are convertible notes on issue which constantly drip away diluting shareholders every time interest is capitalised.
> 
> Some good drilling results for Cortadera on the back of the rising copper price could make this a great short term specki.



Yes I understand your sentiment, a while back I bought a whack of them too. They whacked me back for a while. I thought they would have progressed more with the continued good drill results at Cortadera. At least they are now in production at Productora to help cover _some_ costs.


----------



## jbocker (31 July 2020)

I have picked this again for August.
Announcement today. Combined Development confirmed from positive initial test results for the 3 project areas. Cortadera, San Antonio and Productora. Now named 'Costa Fuego'.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200731/pdf/44l1ktp0sqtgp8.pdf


----------



## jbocker (11 August 2020)

More good drill results.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200811/pdf/44lcx73bkf1g0y.pdf
 includes 190m of 0.6% Cu and 0.2g/T Au


----------



## tinhat (15 August 2020)

A good interview of MD Christian Easterday by Crux Investor.



A very good background on the history of Hot Chili and the people behind it.

Cortadera maiden resource to be released within the next two weeks.


----------



## Rustyteeth (23 August 2020)

I enjoyed that interview. I feel confident in holding my shares in HCH for the next 2 years. Because I feel that's how long it will take to play out until they get to their next crossroad in decision making. Whether to sell the company, which no doubt will be on their minds. Until then, I feel the shares will be good.


----------



## jbocker (31 August 2020)

The resources report didn't come out at the end of August as I had hoped. It was still a 60%+ increase in the month. So I am sure it should be out in September.



tinhat said:


> A good interview of MD Christian Easterday by Crux Investor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This was great to watch and listen to.
It is my selection for September monthly competition 
Disclosure: I hold.


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

Rustyteeth said:


> I enjoyed that interview. I feel confident in holding my shares in HCH for the next 2 years. Because I feel that's how long it will take to play out until they get to their next crossroad in decision making. Whether to sell the company, which no doubt will be on their minds. Until then, I feel the shares will be good.




I'm in deep now, so I'm going to have to take my profit at some stage and hopefully free-carry into production.


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

correction... [not] production ... takeover.


----------



## jbocker (4 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> correction... [not] production ... takeover.



Agree, there were mentions of reasonable activity in datarooms. I must listen to it again over the weekend.


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

Down 10% today. This is my second biggest holding. Market is understandably not happy with the delay in maiden resource release for Cortadera, especially given the recent pump in share price and all the nodding and winking Easterday has been doing lately. The market had an expectation that the resource was going to be released in August. Now we are looking later this month apparently. Whenever Easterday gets asked it is always a couple of weeks.

From today's announcement:

"Hot Chili has applied a strong degree of internal and external review to the Cortadera maiden resource to ensure the independent estimate is compliant, robust and able to be audited at a high standard. Through this rigorous and comprehensive review process, Hot Chili has managed to secure all assay certification for historical diamond drill holes. Although retrieval of this information from laboratories in Chile has pushed out the timeframe for the Cortadera maiden resource, it has ensured a very robust resource estimation utilising all historical diamond drilling. The Company expects to announce Cortadera's maiden resource as soon as the final estimation is complete and has been approved by Hot Chili's resource audit committee in the coming weeks."

Anyway, a little pullback here gives the chart the opportunity to form a nice little handle onto the cup which would be a bullish signal.


----------



## tinhat (28 September 2020)

I've been topping up lately. Patience is needed here. Damned annoying that so may traders have hopped on board and are likely to panic at the sight of an excited squid.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> I've been topping up lately. Patience is needed here. Damned annoying that so may traders have hopped on board and are likely to panic at the sight of an excited squid.




A fair few upset shareholders: however I have spent a great deal of time looking at the company, listening to interviews with Christian, looking at the drill results from Cortadera, the positioning of the prospective Cortadera deposit with the satellite deposits; and I have decided to buy in with a few hundred thousand shares and will double my position if the share price drops back to half the price I bought in at.

*I believe Cortadera will be a massive well-defined copper-gold complex that will get mined.

This is the first company that I have bought which has been brought to my attention on any financial/investing/trading forum; and I analyse 40 to 50 stocks a week.*

But hey; many think I am crazy


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (28 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> I've been topping up lately. Patience is needed here. Damned annoying that so may traders have hopped on board and are likely to panic at the sight of an excited squid.




I can also run my own rough resource estimate before the release if I had more detail on the spacing between all the drill holes in Cortadera; however I believe that we are looking at a mid-tier deposit which is mineable, *at the least*. With adequate disclosure on the technical reports; when they are released; we could move to multiples from where we are now.

We all make our own financial decisions, and never forget that nothing is certain.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> I've been topping up lately. Patience is needed here. Damned annoying that so may traders have hopped on board and are likely to panic at the sight of an excited squid.





Really I am just an intelligent pig sniffing for truffles in a forest at the moment; that's what I would equate my life to right now.

I am sure I have found a good truffle with HCH; it may take another 6 months or so to get everything moving though.

We all make our own financial decisions; and I have kept my powder dry to double or triple my position if needed.

So I am not lying:


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> Yes I understand your sentiment, a while back I bought a whack of them too. They whacked me back for a while. I thought they would have progressed more with the continued good drill results at Cortadera. At least they are now in production at Productora to help cover _some_ costs.





The few million a year in cash from  Productora helps; but really it is all about Cortadera.

*We need to get the MRE for Cortadera published ASAP, then move forward immediately with a PFS.*

I don't usually invest in companies that want to sell to majors, however I am lightening up on the option here; if we deliver.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

Those Pommy Bastards in the UK aren't interested in Chile; they want Asia.

*It is only New York to make this; IF WE FIND THE BACKING!*


----------



## jbocker (29 September 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Those Pommy Bastards in the UK aren't interested in Chile; they want Asia.
> 
> *It is only New York to make this; IF WE FIND THE BACKING!*



Sorry Chronos. I am not following you.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

jbocker said:


> Sorry Chronos. I am not following you.




Well; we will need financial support to get Cortadera to PFS?

Who is going to help us?

List on NSYE once we have PFS as long as the resource is true.

New York money may be willing; as long as Christian delivers.

Then sell to a major, if it must be done.

$100 million is nothing on the NYSE if the resource is worth 10s of billions.

6 months; lets see. I only have a few hundred thousand shares.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (29 September 2020)

Not looking for a big jump in the market price now.

If Christian is tired; let me know. I think I can help with fresh energy, blood and ideas for this company that I believe in here.

*I am sure Christian will make it all work though.*


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2020)

Well I am still waiting on  their maiden resource report That is the main reason I am tipping them in this months competition. I also read that there has been some nice Cu outcropping  seen at  its Cortadera North region. A separate drilling program soon underway








						Hot Chilli - Media Articles +61 8 9315 9009
					

Hot Chili Limited is listed on the ASX under the code HCH. Read online or download our media articles to get the latest news and insights from Hot Chili.




					www.hotchili.net.au


----------



## jbocker (30 September 2020)

OK this is Productora but where is Cortadera?
Is this because HCH are only reporting up to June 30 2020 and the Cortadera is subsequent to that?


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200930/pdf/44n6mq5cxl393j.pdf


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (1 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> OK this is Productora but where is Cortadera?
> Is this because HCH are only reporting up to June 30 2020 and the Cortadera is subsequent to that?
> 
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200930/pdf/44n6mq5cxl393j.pdf





Not financial advice but I just did an estimated project After Tax Cash Flow and NPV valuation for Cortadera based on some rough assumptions:



















@tinhat


----------



## jbocker (1 October 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Not financial advice but I just did an estimated project After Tax Cash Flow and NPV valuation for Cortadera based on some rough assumptions:
> 
> View attachment 112487
> 
> ...



I assume that this would be back of beer coaster calcs but will be interesting to see how you match up CP. Will also be interesting to see the extents of Corterdera, with it being open in a few directions and with the new drilling for Corterdera North.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> I assume that this would be back of beer coaster calcs



Would need quite a few coasters for that many calcs... 
NPV over 0... good enough for me.
I couldn't find the executive summary though...

Took a small position today independent of anything in this thread.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (2 October 2020)

@jbocker and @frugal.rock 

I have revised to 35Mta throughput over 10 years, also there was a couple cell formulas left out. This is just a speculative back-of-the-envelope NPV for a 500Mt resource. I am confident I have it correct now:


----------



## jbocker (8 October 2020)

Trading Halt till Monday Morning.
The trading halt is requested pending announcements concerning a mineral resource estimate.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 October 2020)

So Mr JB.
What's the thoughts on the imminent updated JORC estimate?

I did take a very small position, size which I can't increase on now it's in a trading halt....grrr. A full position was split between this and VML

( A standing sell on OAR got hit today freeing up a position...)


----------



## jbocker (8 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> So Mr JB.
> What's the thoughts on the imminent updated JORC estimate?



I will share my thoughts later. They are only just thoughts ...a fair % from the gut.


----------



## jbocker (9 October 2020)

@frugal.rock I am trying to recall how I first noticed this and why I bought in other than as a pure speckie, over 12 months ago.
I know the drill results were impressive and that there were lots of blue sky yet to be drilled (and still is). I simply thought there was some upside. Potentially big upside.
Subsequently learned that the deal had come about by the junior explorer making a contacts with owners of a not well known discovery, a family owned resource, that may be proving to be BIG. I don't know how it compares to other resources and that is where the resource estimate is exciting.
I dont know how the resource sits logistically.  I believe Chile is a relative stable country and is active in resource developments. Chile is the largest producer of copper and it is its largest export.
The acquisition of Cortadera and the subsequent drilling results, I think will get a lot of attention from bigger fish. Lets see what the initial resource estimate brings. Will it be a top level resource?
On the downside there are a lot of shares on issue and I imagine there could be a of people wanting their money back.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 October 2020)

Having a look at the chart, am hoping for a push to the 5 cent mark or above, will expect selling to get heavy at that point.
Have to wait for the final figures off the jorc resource announcement due tomorrow morning.


----------



## finicky (12 October 2020)

@frugal.rock looking good for your trade. My interest ignited when checking out the monthly chart after your post then flamed out when reading the inflated share issuance and the convertible notes.

Monthly


----------



## jbocker (12 October 2020)

*Costa Fuego becomes a Leading Global Copper Project*
Seen better price action on drill results. See what happens when things settle down


----------



## jbocker (12 October 2020)

Hi Folk in my previous message, I could not link to announcement. Can now, So here it is.


			https://asx.api.markitdigital.com/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02292488-6A1000626?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


I also noted from another site the list of ASX companies with Cu interests. HCH is in that list of course.
from https://www.marketindex.com.au/copper


----------



## frugal.rock (12 October 2020)

finicky said:


> @frugal.rock looking good for your trade.



I was hoping it was going to put on a bit more of a show... still holding.

Not to worry, will see how things pan out over the next few weeks.

Only have around $700 into it with a sell at 0.041 required to break even, it can wait. 
Haven't had a chance to digest the announcements properly yet either.


----------



## tinhat (13 October 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> I was hoping it was going to put on a bit more of a show... still holding.
> 
> Not to worry, will see how things pan out over the next few weeks.
> 
> ...




I've got two more zeros behind my holding and I'm also holding easy. The stock market preys on the impatient and the indecisive. I've done my homework and I'm happy.


----------



## jbocker (13 October 2020)

From the announcement these two pieces of work could add significantly in the months to come. 

*• Maiden Resource estimate for the high grade San Antonio satellite deposit due in the coming months 
• Drilling underway at Cortadera North and Cuerpo 2 Deeps, results in the coming weeks *

I must say I am disappointed in the price action today, but appreciate there are nuances of the market and trading that could very well explain the reasons for that (I am not smart enough or can access data to figure it; _yes that is a call for help / ideas /discussion_) . Maybe once the 'hub' is better understood and then the news is posted more in line with  what timing Christian Easterday says (two weeks had been more like 2 months for this report). 
I still see a junior with a big prize in its hands.


----------



## tinhat (23 October 2020)

jbocker said:


> From the announcement these two pieces of work could add significantly in the months to come.
> 
> *• Maiden Resource estimate for the high grade San Antonio satellite deposit due in the coming months
> • Drilling underway at Cortadera North and Cuerpo 2 Deeps, results in the coming weeks *
> ...




Gigantic volume today. I must admit I took a very small amount of profit today just to keep my SMSF topped up to the mandated cash level. This stock will fly. Patience is needed to make money.


----------



## jbocker (24 October 2020)

I am still in the long queue waiting for the big Hot Chile feast. The cook is bumming about looking for the massive copper ladle to serve it out. The oven is on a slow simmer and it is still far from hot.
Impatiently.
I haven't had a taste.
Yet I have an annoying ring o fire. It burns, burns, burns...
I still clutch my concert tickets and await a big pot of Hot Chili delight, then I can relax and hopefully sing along with Johnny CASH.
Well that is the plan.


----------



## jbocker (11 November 2020)

First drill results since release of the maiden resource report continues to impress



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02307342-6A1006662?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a


----------



## tinhat (12 November 2020)

jbocker said:


> First drill results since release of the maiden resource report continues to impress
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02307342-6A1006662?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a



I don't know if those drill reports are impressive. I'm no geologist. I suspect that the geologists are trying to suss things out at the margins; whether the ore bodies meet at depth, whether they flute out at depth; I dunno.

What I do know is that not all drilling that adds information that the geologists need to remodel the ore bodies are ones that will excite the market. In the case of this announcement, I'm guessing that these are results that may assist the geologists in modelling the ore bodies but that are not going to excide the market.

There is no doubt in my mind that the current trading should excite the market. Taurus are selling down but the price is holding up. Do your own research into Taurus, but as a bullish shareholder with a very large weighting to this stock, I would rather be rid of Taurus that see our stock price go up for a while.

Ask yourself this: Who is going to fund us to actually buy Codera (we don;t own it yet) and on what terms?

In any case, I am holding. It's looking up to me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2020)

copper miner Hot Chili is looking to spice up its drilling activities in South America.

_The $119 million company was on the hunt for a $25.6 million capital injection in a funding round pegged to close on Tuesday morning and overseen by Sydney-based stockbroker Veritas Securities._

_The placement was being offered to new investors at 4.2¢ a share, which represented a 14 per cent discount to Hot Chili's 4.9¢ last close and an 18 per cent discount to its 15-day volume weighted average price.

Potential investors were told that money raised would go towards making a $US10 million ($13.8 million) payment as part of an option agreement for its acquisition of a 100 per cent interest in the Cortadera copper exploration project and for drilling activities at that same project.

Last week, the company announced some drilling results from the Cortadera project, which is sitting on a maiden mineral resource of 451 megatonnes at 0.46 per cent copper equivalent._

_Hot Chili owns a portfolio of projects down Chile's coast, on the western side of South America._


----------



## Trav. (20 December 2020)

I am just trawling through a few copper stocks this morning and checking out the charts, HCH is one that caught my attention.

Weekly chart below and to my untrained eyed the Typical Wave 4 move is in the zone that may indicate it is near completion. The Dual TIme Oscillator is in the oversold territory but not crossed so definitively one to watch






Also snooping around the announcements shows that the below was released on the 17/12, which adds to the positive outlook...







Any thoughts on the above by the team ?


----------



## how02 (20 December 2020)

ceo looks retarded and always dances around questions


----------



## peter2 (20 December 2020)

Recent capital raising at 0.042. I'm very wary when price drifts lower than the recent spp price. I want to see buyers stepping in immediately. I've an alert on a close >0.045 (1stBB) for a short term spec trade.

There's one other aspect that concerns me and it's the total number of issued shares (>3 Billion). This indicates that mgt have been raising capital by issuing shares many times and the price remains low. I'm aware that HCH was a failed  IT company in the past and would like to know if the current mgt team are the same as in the past. That would be a red flag for me if they were.


----------



## jbocker (25 February 2021)

Good to see 3 rigs running, 2 around the clock. Add value with the drill bit. Will be interesting to see the assay results as they drill extensions of the orebodies and the new prospective Cortadera 'look alike' at Cortadera North.









						Acceleration of Drilling at Cortadera - Hot Chili Limited
					

ASX Announcement Wednesday 24th February 2021 Third Rig Boosts Speed of Drilling atCortadera Copper-Gold Discovery Drilling Re-commences at Cortadera North Highlights A third drill rig has commenced operations at Hot Chili’s world-class Cortadera copper-gold discovery in Chile Two diamond drill...




					www.hotchili.net.au


----------



## jbocker (27 February 2021)

To add to my previous comment. It looks like a nice time to be busy drilling.
Graph from:








						Copper PRICE Today | Copper Spot Price Chart | Live Price of Copper per Ounce | Markets Insider
					

Copper Price: Get all information on the Price of Copper including News, Charts and Realtime Quotes.




					markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## jbocker (2 March 2021)

Pause in Trading.
Drill Results??


----------



## jbocker (2 March 2021)

Now in a Trading Halt up to latest 4 March,
Reason:  an announcement concerning exploration results.

I don't know if that is the drilling at *Cortadera* ore body extensions or the *Cortadera North* (the Cortadera 'look alike'). Being that the term is exploration implies the latter, to me.
Unless they are exploring elsewhere?


----------



## Clansman (2 March 2021)

jbocker said:


> Now in a Trading Halt up to latest 4 March,
> Reason:  an announcement concerning exploration results.
> 
> I don't know if that is the drilling at *Cortadera* ore body extensions or the *Cortadera North* (the Cortadera 'look alike'). Being that the term is exploration implies the latter, to me.
> Unless they are exploring elsewhere?




The market isn't overly impressed although with a history littered with capital raisings and multiple billions of shares on issue,  it's hardly surprising. Not to mention the Chilean aspect.


----------



## jbocker (2 March 2021)

Announcement released turns out to be new ground for HCH. Santiago Z is 5km south of Cortadera. Sampling over 6 months  confirms a large Cu porphyry footprint- yet to be drill tested. More info...


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20210302/pdf/44t8d8bkb0gpl6.pdf


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2021)

jbocker said:


> Announcement released turns out to be new ground for HCH. Santiago Z is 5km south of Cortadera. Sampling over 6 months  confirms a large Cu porphyry footprint- yet to be drill tested. More info...
> 
> 
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20210302/pdf/44t8d8bkb0gpl6.pdf




Looks like there might be something there...


----------



## greggles (9 April 2021)

Looks like we'll have a better idea next week, but it's looking very promising indeed.



> An update on drilling activities and new drill results is expected to be released next week


----------



## jbocker (9 April 2021)

kennas said:


> Looks like there might be something there...



Good to see the soil geochemical indicators are much higher than the initial indicators at Cortadera. Hopefully that leads to greater grades than those found at Cortadera. Drilling will be interesting. In the meantime we should see initial drill test results from Cortadera North.

Hopefully by end of year we all feel the kid that walks into TOY world. (Yes I am still dreaming)


----------



## Sean K (9 April 2021)

greggles said:


> Looks like we'll have a better idea next week, but it's looking very promising indeed.




I think that drilling is on the current resource at Cortadera. The Santiago Z thing is later in the year. So, maybe they're not so excited about it or it's just not drill ready.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2021)

More wide intercepts here at decent Cu porphyry grades which can be anywhere from 0.2 to 0.7% and mineable if the tonnage is there. Not sure what tonnage they will need here. A billion maybe?

Perhaps the Santiago Z discovery will be enough down the track.


----------



## jbocker (16 April 2021)

Good results keep coming. Which is good reason for SP to drop 6%. ? Go figure.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2021)

jbocker said:


> Good results keep coming. Which is good reason for SP to drop 6%. ? Go figure.



I very nearly had a punt on this hot rocket this am. but got distracted. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2021)

jbocker said:


> Good results keep coming. Which is good reason for SP to drop 6%. ? Go figure.




Yeah, I thought these would have been of interest. Maybe already factored into the SP, or punters expecting better results like the 900m @ .5% type hits. I'm not sure if they're trying to, but linking these three loads up would be nice. Looks like they've drilled between them a bit, so maybe this is the structure they are left with. 

Talking about tonnage, I forgot to include the Productora deposit, which has 270Mt @.5% so that's up to 720Mt @ around .5%. And growing. 

Having a billion tons at .5% cu is up there with many porthyry mines around the World that I can find. 

They've had some of the best drill holes in the world over the past three years. 

Not sure why it's not getting some love.


----------



## Sean K (22 April 2021)

OZ Minerals came out with their quarterly this am and a presentation outlining their deposits. I thought it an opportunity to compare their operating mines to what HCH are developing. And, the tonnage and grades look pretty comparable to Carrapateena and West Musgrave. Not sure why HCH is so undervalued. Maybe it's the location of the deposits, the capex that will be required, or, dunno. This really should turn into a project similar to Carrapateena.


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2021)

This intercept will certainly add significantly to a resource upgrade. Potentially working towards the 1Bt @ 0.5% Cu range now which puts it on the map. Well, that's about the same as many other working porphyry mines around the World, and it still has some room to grow. Could be a very long life mine. Market not caring too much. Not many people like Hot Chillies. I'm happy to chomp on Birds Eyes and Jelapenos. 

Seems to have found a floor at 0.035 ish.


----------



## tinhat (22 May 2021)




----------



## tinhat (22 May 2021)

Dear God, everything is nothing, a dry crust, I've given you johnny come lately incandescent superb kingfisher, a burrowed hollow. Death to all of you. Death and fire. I will persists. I will survive. I will slay you with my sword.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2021)

This looks very positive on the surface of it but the share price is asleep. Looks like they might have to find something else through exploration to get any interest. Maybe the Santiago Z thing has some copper in it but they're not planning on drilling that till later this year. 

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2021)

kennas said:


> This looks very positive on the surface of it but the share price is asleep. Looks like they might have to find something else through exploration to get any interest. Maybe the Santiago Z thing has some copper in it but they're not planning on drilling that till later this year.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> View attachment 124946



HCH still sleepeth atm.

Very low volume.

gg


----------



## Sean K (10 June 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> HCH still sleepeth atm.
> 
> Very low volume.
> 
> gg




Yeah, it's comatose.  A zombi in the Andes. Couldn't even say anyone is accumulating under the covers. 

I did happen to find this interesting copper discussion today and a very well known spec investor mentioned HCH as a potential spec junior play. But he did note the low grades. I'm sure he knows what a porphyry is, but I think it means HCH needs something better than what they're uncovering, or the tonnage needs to be in the billion tn region. It's not far off that really. And if Santiago Z is a go, then might change the scene. That's a long way off though.  

Skip to 2.45 for comment on HCH. Watch the whole thing for context.


----------



## peter2 (13 June 2021)

Read a comment (forget where) that *HCH* has to pay for something next year. Raise more money? Until then, price has no reason to go higher unless it's manipulated to go higher before the cap raise.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2021)

Looks like the high grade area within Cuerpo 3 is firming to be quite a sweet spot for any future mining priority. The resource upgrade due this year should see overall tonnage and grades increase substantially. Might put it on the radar of a major.


----------



## peter2 (16 June 2021)

Today's news gave the price a boost but didn't create enough demand to offset the supply. Price drifted lower all day. This is partly due to the huge number of shares on issue and partly due to the lengthy time it's going to take to delineate the resource. 

I'm cautiously optimistic on the company but won't be buying on the spikes. I think there's a better R:R buying in the dips and holding for much longer. I'd be disappointed if *HCH* can't hold the support line at 0.034.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> Today's news gave the price a boost but didn't create enough demand to offset the supply. Price drifted lower all day. This is partly due to the huge number of shares on issue and partly due to the lengthy time it's going to take to delineate the resource.
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic on the company but won't be buying on the spikes. I think there's a better R:R buying in the dips and holding for much longer. I'd be disappointed if *HCH* can't hold the support line at 0.034.




Yes, watched the drop off too. Punters taking profits or minimising losses. 

I think a Tier 1 deposit is defined as $10b + in extractable resources. 

What's this add up to, with the resource growing? I think it's already tier 1. 

Maybe the Chile Gov tax plan on resources is holding this puppy back.


----------



## Sean K (21 June 2021)

Looking precarious at this support line. 

MC at just over $100m with $billions in the ground. Doesn't add up. 🤔

I'm putting it down to the Chile politics.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2021)

kennas said:


> I'm putting it down to the Chile politics.




Definitely must be Chile politics and the potential tax/royalties increase that could not only destroy producers but make explorers unable to get funding. Especially porphyries that take quite a bit of capex to get up and running. I've seen quite a few comments from the likes of BHP saying that if the new legislation goes through mines may become uneconomical. 

Chile is looking like Communista douche bags that want to eat the goose instead of just taking the eggs. Morons.  

But, if the new taxes don't go through, this should be re-rated. Take your bets? Goose or eggs?

Having lived in Sth America for a few years, I'm afraid they'll go for the goose. So, I'm playing this very carefully.


----------



## Sean K (2 July 2021)

Nice ramping video from The Hot Chilie Peppers.


----------



## The Triangle (10 July 2021)

Moving along with the Canada listing now.   Great idea.  Pretty sure they've run out of Aussies .  In my very humble opinion there is no need for a dual listing if you've got good project economics.  

Mega mines are expensive and costs blow out.   I've always put HCH in the 'too hard' basket.  5 years ago the feasibility was 700-800 million capex job with an NPV of just 230 million or so at $3 copper (which is still LT a good price).  Yes, copper prices were depressed, but so were energy and machinery prices.  Shovels, trucks, diesel, electricity have gone up substantially since then.   A new feasibility will be interesting, just rehashing 5 year old numbers by plugging in the copper price of the day is bush league. The HCH boys have given it a good go over the past decade, but the fluff should stop.  

Anyways, good luck to HCH managing to raise the billion or two likely needed.    There are a tonne of marginal mega projects around the world searching for billions of capital.    This one has to get bigger and bigger to make it actually attractive - which makes it even more difficult to secure funding.  

As a side note the ASX recently put out new rules on putting out pumping announcements.  I would like to see them take this further and stop companies from saying "high grade" when there is no high grade.   1% CuEq is not high grade.


----------



## Sean K (10 July 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Moving along with the Canada listing now.   Great idea.  Pretty sure they've run out of Aussies .  In my very humble opinion there is no need for a dual listing if you've got good project economics.
> 
> Mega mines are expensive and costs blow out.   I've always put HCH in the 'too hard' basket.  5 years ago the feasibility was 700-800 million capex job with an NPV of just 230 million or so at $3 copper (which is still LT a good price).  Yes, copper prices were depressed, but so were energy and machinery prices.  Shovels, trucks, diesel, electricity have gone up substantially since then.   A new feasibility will be interesting, just rehashing 5 year old numbers by plugging in the copper price of the day is bush league. The HCH boys have given it a good go over the past decade, but the fluff should stop.
> 
> ...




This is only one of a couple of major discoveries in the World over the past 5 years, so it's worth considering even if Chile is about to eat the golden goose.

I think the previous PFS was only done on Productura and they've doubled the resource since then with another resource upgrade to come. I think they need 1B/t @ around 0.5% CuEq or around $10b extractable resources which they might get to.

They're not going to mine this themselves. A major will take it. 

A porphyry Cu/Au deposit is good at .5% CuEq, with some high grade areas within. For eg, Cadia Global Resource is 0.5% CuEq.

Getting closer to 1% CuEq would be extraordinary for a porphyry. 

World deposits:


----------



## Sean K (28 July 2021)

HCH still asleep at the wheel. 😴  No one loves it. 😢

But, Rick Rule seems to think it's ok.  So, I'm hanging about.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 July 2021)

kennas said:


> HCH still asleep at the wheel. 😴  No one loves it. 😢
> 
> But, Rick Rule seems to think it's ok.  So, I'm hanging about.




Wondered where this was up to.

gg


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2021)

This is interesting. Might be the partner they need to actually did this stuff up.


----------



## bk1 (2 August 2021)

Glencore is a trading house primarily, correct?  Must be a lot of copper to get them interested in 60% for 8 years.


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2021)

bk1 said:


> Glencore is a trading house primarily, correct?  Must be a lot of copper to get them interested in 60% for 8 years.




Production and marketing. This is just their copper stuff.

Not sure what price they've paid for their shares in this. $14.4m for 9.99% at MC of ?? = ?


----------



## Sean K (3 August 2021)

Looks like it might open up (whenever that is) at about 0.041 which isn't too much of a leap on last close at 0.036. zzzzzz. That must be about what Glencore has paid I guess. Bit of surplus on the buy so might be chased. I hope.


----------



## Sean K (4 August 2021)

So, they've got Glencore on board, plus doing a CR at the same time? I thought they were sort of linked, but not sure what this is for. Further dilution, of course, but they've got enough to get to the next Feasibility Study. More drill rigs? More drilling? Drilling Santiago Z. It's a thick plot. I just hope the sp moves in the direction I've been expecting for months. zzzzzz


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2021)

I guess 3.2c is at least a base now. Not sure how I'm feeling this will go. Indicative open is 5c but that could just be games being played.


----------



## Sean K (18 August 2021)

Well, I've bought into the spp at 3.2c. Hopefully I get my full quota which is currently at quite a discount to the current sp at 4c. Hopefully that gap stays but I assume it'll trade in a range closer to the spp price. 

Now I just need the Chilean government to switch to a right wing low tax beast.  😬


----------



## basilio (31 August 2021)

Bad luck folks. I've chosen Hot Chili for my September pick.

Just fell in love with the name.

Anyway they had a heap of punters oversubscribe for their Productora project so clearly .... we'll find outin due course.









						Hot Chili firms up majority ownership of Productora and Cortadera after oversubscribed raising
					

Following a $40 million capital raising earlier this month, Hot Chili (ASX: HCH) has firmed up its majority ownership of Productora by removing Compañia Minera del Pacifica’s option to purchase an additional interest in the project.




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Sean K (3 September 2021)

basilio said:


> Bad luck folks. I've chosen Hot Chili for my September pick.
> 
> Just fell in love with the name.
> 
> Anyway they had a heap of punters oversubscribe for their Productora project so clearly .... we'll find outin due course.




I got 60% of my request which is now on the books. SP holding up at 4.5c against 3.2c spp so happy with that for now. I anticipated a lot of retail punters selling for a quick but small profit. Could still happen into the day I suppose. 

Glencore's man they've had planted is Mark Jamieson. Sounds like a good asset.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2021)

Getting a little frustrated with the flow of info from HCH. Perhaps they're just bedding down the Glencore thing but they were supposed to have several updates out over the past few months that they have not provided.

Ann from 16 June said this:





Now, "coming weeks" to me means *weeks*, not *months*.

They did announce progress on TSXV listing on 09 Jul, but that's it.

Has done well since bouncing off the 3-3.4 support area. Happy it hasn't crashed since spp coming on the books.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

It's a miracle!! Drilling update. 🥳

The lengths and grades as as usual but the extensions are important. Want to see this project get up towards the 1Bt / 5Mt contained Cu mark.

Holes 124 and 134 look to extend it quite a bit to the NE, but 131, 132 and 144 been 'weakly mineralised' is disappointing.

Strong mineralisation from surface at Cuerpo 2 is good news. Haven't thought of this as open pittable. The good stuff is around the 700m down hole mark in C3.


----------



## Sean K (10 September 2021)

This is a really interesting interview of the MD by Matt at Crux. He's actually asking questions punters would like answered and not just a promotional piece. He's putting him under the pump here. Good darts Crux!


----------



## greggles (10 September 2021)

There's a definitely a spike, retrace pattern happening with HCH, but it still seems to be in a uptrend, for the moment at least.


----------



## Sean K (17 September 2021)

A bit of a ramping ann from HC today, outlining what sounds to be a pretty speculative drilling target method, but hey, I'm no geo. I've been waiting patiently for further info on Santiago Z that they teased us with earlier in the year, saying it was a lookalike to Cortadera, but they weren't going to drill into it until later this year. Now, they're saying they need regulative approval to drill it. I would have thought an exploration license would include the ability to dig a hole or two. Sounds like it's just a procedural thing but pricks my ears up a bit.  

They keep on telling us there's going to me a 'major resource upgrade' coming this year. I'm hopeful that it gets up over 1Bt @ 0.5% CuEq and worse case down around the 850Mt @ 0.45% mark. Maybe it'll be somewhere between those.


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2021)

If someone announced a porphyry intersection of 600m @ 0.5% CuEq around North Parks elephant country they'd be on the front page of The Global Mining Weekly. (Well, maybe not - I just made that up). But, it's in Chile, where the Socialists like to roam. Good news in local politics is that the Communist candidate got squeezed and the leading candidates are mid-road, mining friendly and not likely to want to eat the golden gooses / geese / geesi.

Overall tonnage must be heading to the magical 1Bt with 5Mt contained Cu. A Tier 1 copper discovery is rare in this World.

The high grade core of Cuerpo 3 looks like it's heading to over 100Mt @ 0.8% CuEq as well.

What does the market think? 

Come on people! I've picked this in the monthly comp!!


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2021)

HCH due to come out with a resource upgrade before the end of the year, that I think will put it on the map, even with Chile politics and potential Communistas coming into power into the future. 

About a $190m MC now (after the big capital raise and Glencore buying in) with the current resources in the ground and hits like the one above will eventually be re-rated, imo. 

Has formed a longer term floor down there with some recent minor support forming.

Discussion on copper and HCH from 39.30 below.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

Support established at 3.6-7c and jumping a little today probably due to the POC overnight, up over 3%. Haven't seen many solid green candles on this puppy.

I'm overbalanced in this little woofer now, fingers crossed the next MRE comes in as I expect and the Canadian listing gives it a boost before the end of the year and the market crash.

Rick Rule on board long term, but I think he and Sprott have pumped a bit of cash into them so take that as you may. He's either a true believer or ramping it as he's committed his own $$. I'm guessing he's a believer.

(edit: updated MRE is stated to be after the TSX listing and early next year)


----------



## finicky (14 October 2021)

I won't be buying but there is a striking picture of volume, positive divergence and small bodied candles on the all Data monthly chart. Double bottom late 2018 and mid 2020, long base. I would be feeling hopeful holding it.

Monthly


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2021)

finicky said:


> I won't be buying but there is a striking picture of volume, positive divergence and small bodied candles on the all Data monthly chart. Double bottom late 2018 and mid 2020, long base. I would be feeling hopeful holding it.
> 
> Monthly




That's a very long term perspective. Yikes! I don't think I've looked back further than 2 years. I'll be very happy if this goes back to 5 or so cents.


----------



## Sean K (19 October 2021)

HCH having a good month. Improving my monthly stock pick average a little. A good tactic over the past 2 years would have been to buy the dips. Pretty consistent range. Coming up against multiple resistance levels again. Fingers crossed she can make an all time high soonish but between here at 5.5c looks tough.  

The recent love has been due to metal prices and the prospect of HCH being listed in Canada later this year. Could be just more belief after Glencore got on board as well and a more consistent flow of info. Also going to do a share consolidation in a month or so in prep for the duel listing.


----------



## Sean K (2 November 2021)

That resistance level is a tough one. Now forming a little flag thingie, which could be bullish if it breaks the resistance. Target the length of the pole in theory. If last month constitutes a pole... But, it's had similar set ups like this before obviously...

AGM on the 15th will include a vote on share consolidation of 50:1 in prep for TSX listing.

Expecting this to give the company a little more exposure to investors who understand porphyrys.






I expect the MRE upgrade early next year to be towards the 1Bt @ 0.5% CuEq, which will look pretty good on paper.


----------



## finicky (2 November 2021)

Agree @Sean K
Don't follow the company at all but to my eye that is definitely a bullish pennant forming at a level of resistance - volume high on the pole, low in the pennant. Monthly still looking ok too.


----------



## finicky (5 November 2021)

Is it time for an emoticon?
🧻
You can do better kennas
Pennant disintegrated, chart still on the positive side


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2021)

finicky said:


> Is it time for an emoticon?
> 🧻
> You can do better kennas
> Pennant disintegrated, chart still on the positive side




 Yes, another fail at that major resistance level. I thought the update on the TSX listing might create enough vibe to send it up, but nup. Funny how seemingly positive news can cause a sell off. You know the story.

I'm holding until getting closer (at least) to the MRE upgrade that isn't due till next year. Might have bought more if it had have broken up from that set up and cleared resistance.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2021)

Stage discussion, worth listening to, IMO. Good to hear some Aussies discussing Latin American operations. Maybe they need an Aussie who can speak Spanish? PM me guys, I'm free!

Important HCH info around the 12.30 mark. 






						Centaurus Metals
					

Centaurus Metals (ASX: CTM / OTCQX: CTTZF) is an ASX-listed exploration company focused on the development of the advanced Jaguar Nickel Sulphide Project, located in the world-class Carajás Mineral Province in Brazil. The Carajás Mineral Province is one of the world's premier mining addresses...




					www.centaurus.com.au


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2021)

HUH?? A CR??? They raised $40m in Aug/Sep. A chunk of that was to pay for the tenement but geesh. Perhaps they're striking while there's plenty of hot cash on offer and they'll be able to guarantee drilling out to a DFS next year. 

This has been a turkey since the share consolidation.


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

The 50:1 consolidation hides the increasing number of shares issued throughout the years. Now that it's hidden, they can continue to issue shares as they raise capital.


----------



## Sean K (3 December 2021)

peter2 said:


> The 50:1 consolidation hides the increasing number of shares issued throughout the years. Now that it's hidden, they can continue to issue shares as they raise capital.




I think this may be in relation to their TSX-V listing. But I'm not sure how...


----------



## peter2 (3 December 2021)

TSXV may have a minimum price for new listings and *HCH* had to consolidate to lift their share price to get their ADRs to comply. 
I'm only guessing. However *HCH*s 4 billion shares on issue is now hidden from view.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2021)

This was at $2.60 a month ago and they're doing this placement at CAD$1.55. So, obviously the sp has tanked a bit. Disappointing, but part of the game to get financing I suppose. The share consolidation has not been kind to holders. Hopefully Nth American punters take some notice once it lists. This is going to take a long time to get to mining.


----------



## finicky (10 December 2021)

Hot fudge.
If it *5 bagged* from here, original buyers from early 2010 would still be short of getting their money back. Now it's diluting again. They've already proven what they are. Leopard doesn't change his spots, as they were so shall they be, a stitch in time saves nine
Even if you get something going in Chile the communist unions and govt will bog you down.


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2021)

finicky said:


> Hot fudge.
> If it *5 bagged* from here, original buyers from early 2010 would still be short of getting their money back. Now it's diluting again. They've already proven what they are. Leopard doesn't change his spots, as they were so shall they be, a stitch in time saves nine
> Even if you get something going in Chile the communist unions and govt will bog you down.




Yep, it's looking like a 🐔 (that's as close to a turkey I can get in Joe's emoji suite) and I've always been worried about the communistas, but in the bottom draw for the listing and resource upgrade. 

But, if the stars align, and $1.55 is a base, it's coming into a buy zone.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2021)

Good news out of Peru, which will be generally linked to Chile copper mining (I guess), is that the Leftists have failed to impose increased taxes on mining. This should flow into general perception about the Communistas in all of east Sth America. I think one of the things holding back HCH is the country risk with Chile and potential tax grabs against miners, wrecking the potential development of new projects. I agree that Peru and Chile should probably keep more of their resources, but they are incapable of mining themselves, and rely on foreign companies to dig the stuff up, so they can't kill the goose laying the golden eggs to fund their social programs.


----------



## Sean K (30 December 2021)

The current funding cycle coming to an end and the TSXV listing _should_ clear the decks for HCH to reset for further value gain next year. Hopefully the MRE update early in 22, POC appreciation, some exploration success, and the Communists not gaining any traction for tax increases on copper miners will put a more positive spin on things. The recent share consolidation and financing round have put the MC of this turkey deep into the toilet.


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2022)

This must be what HCH are paying 10K a month for the next 12 months. PR in Canada. Let's see what that $120K gets in a year.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

Interesting timing with the ramp out yesterday followed by this ann. On the surface of it I wasn't impressed at all, but Cu from surface, it's significant. Means no strip and they start digging up copper almost immediately.

They need to come in with a significant number on the MRE upgrade this quarter. They've been ramping it themselves for some time. So, if the 'significant' upgrade doesn't surprise us to the upside, it may still be in the toilet.

A near regional discovery might help. They ramped Santiago Z to the south some time ago but haven't put a drill bit into it.


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2022)

Since @peter2 has this on his list of potential reversal ops, I need to add my own charts here. But before I agree with him, I'm very cautious on this puppy due to Chile politics, as I've mentioned in this thread, which I think is holding it back. Not as much risk as that other puppy XAM, but it's a concern for potential developers. But with Glencore on board I'm quietly optimistic that it turns into a mine down the track. Otherwise, Looks like $1.60 is bottom-like. If she breaks $1.80, holds, tests, keeps going, might have seen a bottom. Maybe. Until the Communistas take control. Lots of short term news coming out which might be the catalyst for a longer term turnaround.


----------



## peter2 (14 January 2022)

The Combo portfolio has started a speculative position in *HCH*. I'm pre-empting the BO >1.83 and buying it early. My iSL is 0.20 lower at the bottom of the rectangle (box) in the chart. The R:R is acceptable and I like the outlook for copper in 2022.


----------



## finicky (14 January 2022)

Sean K said:


> I'm very cautious on this puppy due to Chile



Wouldn't touch it because of this. Daily chart might be ok by short term traders but the new guy is a loathsome leftie from student politician days. 40 hour week, lift minimum wage (fair enough) but everything else sounds like a male Alex Ocasio-Cortez. He done nothing but left wing politics all his life and is allied with the communists. Has a strong mandate and I believe he has foreshadowed higher taxes on the wealthy and on miners.

Check out the serious Che Guevara look from 2014 - a total avoid


----------



## Sean K (14 January 2022)

finicky said:


> Wouldn't touch it because of this. Daily chart might be ok by short term traders but the new guy is a loathsome leftie from student politician days. 40 hour week, lift minimum wage (fair enough) but everything else sounds like a male Alex Ocasio-Cortez. He done nothing but left wing politics all his life and is allied with the communists. Has a strong mandate and I believe he has foreshadowed higher taxes on the wealthy and on miners.
> 
> Check out the serious Che Guevara look from 2014 - a total avoid
> 
> View attachment 135778




Yep, that's why HCH has been in the toilet. He could be a Greens politician.

If they change the tax laws as initially proposed a lot of small miners may have to shut, depending on the price of copper. 

But, there's other reports that it's not a biggie.









						Chile's mining industry unfazed by leftist Gabriel Boric's victory
					

Miners have taken Chile's apparent shift to the left in stride, citing the outsized role of mining in Chile's economy and checks in presidential power as reasons for calm.




					www.spglobal.com


----------



## finicky (14 January 2022)

Good content in that S&P Global article.


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2022)

Good to see HCH pushing forward with development plans and not just drilling holes in the ground. They must be confident that they'll get to actually building a mine. This is likely to be under Glencore's stewardship of some type. I'm expecting they will be heavily involved in future capital raises to turn this into a mine if they end up thinking the project is of sufficient scale. 

Had a little bounce recently of what looked like a bottom, broke resistance and has now tested that as support and held. HCH-CA off a percent overnight so might be testing that again, although the stock doesn't exactly correlate on the TXV.


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2022)

HCH in the toilet on it's MC. Not sure how much of that is Chile politics, or what.

I'm trying to do a guestimate of the updated MRE due this quarter, based on todays announcement, which I think will be the limit of drilling included in the update. This update is on Cortadera and doesn't include Productura, which seems to have been closed off at 270Mt @ .5% CuEq for 1.3Mt Cu, .8Moz Au and 36Kt Mo.

Cortadera initial MRE in 2020 was about 450Mt @.5% CuEq.

The overall mineralised area at Cortadera is now about 2300x800x1000m depth, linking all three Cuerpos. They use a .05% copper model for the overall footprint, so it's just an overall indication of size, not sure if the low grade stuff ever gets mined.

Within that there's three defined higher grade areas with a cut off of about .3% CuEq that will be mined: C1,2,3. Not sure if they will go lower in grade for the MRE, perhaps a .25% cut off as they've used for the previous MRE. I'll just use what looks to be around the .3% mark.

C1 is approx 350x200x200 x2.5* = 35,000,000Mt
C2 is approx 300x250x600 x 2.5 = 112,500,000Mt
C3 is approx 600x400x1000 x 2.5 = 600,000,000Mt

Total = 747,500,000 Mt @ around .3%

C3 has a high grade core identified in the cartoons as .4 and .6% which was already measured at 100Mt@.74% CuEq but has expanded significantly. By their recent cartoon it now looks to be approximately 400x400x400x2.5= 160Mt.

So, total resource of Cortadera and Productura could be about 1Bt@.5% with a high grade core around 160Mt@.7%.

I think around 1Bt is factored into the SP, unless nobody knows how to work out square meters of rock and approximate tonnage. So, hopefully it surprises to the upside. Considerably.

*Specific Gravity may be a little higher, perhaps 2.7.


----------



## Sean K (15 February 2022)

New presentation out for RIU Explorers Conference.

They've dangled Santiago Z to us again which was first done about a year ago and they still haven't put a hole into it. 

No mention of Chile politics or pictures of Presidente Che Guevara, which I think is that major reason it's in the dog house. If this deposit was in the Lachlan Ford Belt in NSW it would be rated slightly higher I reckon.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2022)

New Chairman parachuted in by some of the new key shareholders, IMO, and to get rid of the dead wood Murray Black, the guy who owns their drills. New Chair has an excellent CV and I think this could be something the market needs to see for a change in direction.






*Dr Nicole Adshead-Bell* is a geologist with a deep understanding of the mining industry from over 25 years bridging the gap between the technical, corporate (executive and non-executive director), institutional investor and investment banking segments of the business - within an ESG framework.

Nicole resides in Canada and is currently a non-executive director of Altius Minerals Corp. (TSX) and Matador Mining Ltd (ASX). Her career includes Managing Director and CEO of ASX-listed Brazilian gold producer Beadell Resources Ltd (prior to its acquisition by TSX/NYSE American listed Great Panther Mining Ltd); Director of Mining Research at Sun Valley Gold LLC (SEC registered precious metals focused fund); Managing Director, Investment Banking, Haywood Securities Inc. (Canadian independent investment dealer) and Mining Analyst covering copper, zinc and uranium commodities and companies at Dundee Securities Corp. (former Canadian independent investment dealer). While at Haywood she was involved in approximately 20 public transactions including streaming, mergers, acquisitions and divestures and raising approximately C$1.8Bn in equity/convertible debenture financings. More recently she established Cupel Advisory Corp. to focus on investments and advisory services in the mining sector. 

Over the past 10 years Nicole has held directorships with several public companies including First Majestic Silver Corp. (TSX/NYSE), Pretium Resources Inc. (TSX/NYSE) and Dalradian Resources Inc. (TSXV, acquired by Orion Mine Finance in 2018).

Dr Adshead-Bell has PhD in structural/economic geology from James Cook University, Townsville, Australia where she also completed her geology undergraduate and honours degrees.


----------



## Sean K (3 March 2022)

If this was a lithium or nickel off-take agreement, it would give it a rocket, but it's copper in Chile, which is on the nose thanks to the Communistas. Read a few days ago that Honduras are going to stop open pit mining due to the new Lefty government up there too. Latin American Communists are bad for business. Concerning.


----------



## Sean K (31 March 2022)

Delivered the resource upgrade on time, which is nice. Almost made it to the 1Bt mark, which is nice but the high grade area is probably more important. 160Mt is very nice. Stock is in the toilet, I think mainly to Chile politics, so not sure if anything will turn it around.

I wasn't too far off with my guestimate, so it hasn't surprised.


----------



## The Triangle (2 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> Delivered the resource upgrade on time, which is nice. Almost made it to the 1Bt mark, which is nice but the high grade area is probably more important. 160Mt is very nice. Stock is in the toilet, I think mainly to Chile politics, so not sure if anything will turn it around.
> 
> I wasn't too far off with my guestimate, so it hasn't surprised.
> 
> View attachment 139727



I still think the grade needs a boost...   But amazing that hch trades at about the same market cap as cvv which has half the grade and half the tonnes of hch.


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2022)

The Triangle said:


> I still think the grade needs a boost...   But amazing that hch trades at about the same market cap as cvv which has half the grade and half the tonnes of hch.




This company is suffering from Chile politics. They just need to convince the Communistas that it’s in their best interest to dig up the wanted minerals. Having lived in South America for three years, I have zero confidence in HCH turning this into a mine. But, I’m gambling others might think so.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 April 2022)

Sean K said:


> But, I’m gambling others might think so.



Couldn't ever bring myself to buy HCH.
There's something about it that makes me say "que pasa ?"
It's no Lapis Lazuli for me...

Long term chart just ugly, with a recent consolidation.






Looking at a shorter term chart, a gamble on a bottom being in might be in order.
I like a little less sovereign risk. My first girlfriend was born in Chile, that didn't work out well either...


----------



## Sean K (3 April 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Couldn't ever bring myself to buy HCH.
> There's something about it that makes me say "que pasa ?"
> It's no Lapis Lazuli for me...
> 
> ...




It's ugly isn't it. It's tanked since the share consolidation and listing in Canada and anything to do with trying to gain investor interest in Nth America. Things that were designed to raise the sp. Instead it's gone into a death spiral. The MRE upgrade came in around what I had guessed with my back of the envelope calcs so no upside there. The political situation in Chile has only got worse with no clarity on future tax regimes for copper and lithium and protests going on elsewhere about mining on indigenous lands. That uncertainty  is killing it. 

Just about the only thing going for it is that it has Glencore on the books with investment, Director and off-take agreements and that copper is running out with hardly any new major mines coming on board. 

I think they need another discovery close to their two deposits with another 500Kt at least to give it more scale, or higher grade to tip it over the edge for value. Or, maybe it'll take another election with a conservative President and majority in the two houses come in. The next elections are years away.


----------



## Sean K (14 April 2022)

It's been hard work holding this puppy over the past 6 months. I have a glimmer of hope that it might have found a floor on the back of the resource upgrade. Unusual volume a couple of days ago, didn't notice that until today.

This is a very impressive hole. Just for geophysics, but impressive anyway, especially the high grade bit.


----------



## Sean K (20 May 2022)

Good infill/development drilling results. High grade core expanding which is very good news. 

Better news to me is they are putting holes in the satellite deposits to include them in the next MRE and have actually started clearing a pad at Santiago Z. They dangled Santiago in front of our noses about 12 months ago and have failed to put a hole in it. Fingers crossed this is another Cortadera to add some scale to the overall project.


----------



## Sean K (14 June 2022)

Well, hopefully these interesting intersections actually have copper in them and not just nice colours.

They need another significant discovery near their other deposits to get back up off the floor I feel. 

Chilean politics still casting a shadow I also think.


----------



## Sean K (8 August 2022)

Seems the above intersection did have some copper in it. (edit: it's not the same hole)

If BHP don't get OZL, they should have a look here. But, they may be a bit scared of Chile with other ongoing issues they have in the country. Probably not big enough yet also.

They're finally putting a hole in Santiago Z, which looks prospective. Hopefully another several hundred million ton deposit awaits.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

This might have moved more due to the OZL-BHP news than the drilling results, but first signs it _might_ have found a bottom. While Glencore is still on board I think they might have a chance to turn this into a mine one day in the future. Maybe by 2040 or something.


----------



## Sean K (9 August 2022)

Might get a please explain here. Although, wouldn't be surprised if some long suffering holders took some off the table.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2022)

They've finally got the VALMET0002 hole out and overall it's around as expected with the RC twin hole VAP0009 mentioned above. These two holes extends Valentina 120m but I'm not sure how much extra tonnage this is going to add to the MRE update in Q1 23. 

The good thing about this satellite is that it's high grade compared to the main deposit and from surface so will certainly value add. 

A real catalyst to turn around this puppy will be another discovery. Fingers crossed Santiago Z is the next one.


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2022)

Today's bar saying "have a look at me, I'm a signal".


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2022)

Explainer-Is Chile about to tear up its Pinochet-era constitution? By Reuters
					

Explainer-Is Chile about to tear up its Pinochet-era constitution?




					au.investing.com


----------



## Sean K (2 September 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Explainer-Is Chile about to tear up its Pinochet-era constitution? By Reuters
> 
> 
> Explainer-Is Chile about to tear up its Pinochet-era constitution?
> ...




I think the constitutional amendments are bad for prospective copper plays in Chile. But, it's unlikely to get up because the people realise how important the investment is from big mining to the country's welfare. They will be shooting themselves in the foot to stop copper and lithium mining.

Having said that, Victoria has stopped gas development for the last decade and lost billions, so it's not a developing World issue.

The highest political risk in developing major mining projects in the World may well be on Indigenous land in Australia, the US or Canada. One of the most significant copper resources in the World has been sitting 2km under the desert in Arizona for a decade and even BHP and RIO can't make it happen.

The current far-Left leaning politics of Eastern Sth America create great uncertainty, so it's scaring investors, that's for sure. At worst, it could mean nationalisation, but, I think Sth Americans want to get out of poverty, which means open markets. I think they get that.

Finally, HCH may not even be affected because the proposed tax increases are only for Cu kilograms over 50,000pa. HCH might only produce 49K Cu pa in the PFS.


----------



## Sean K (5 September 2022)

This is going to be a relief for many Chile investors. Probably expected by many, but was a cloud on future investment.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2022)

Not sure why 3g/t Ag is considered 'strong', it would add almost nothing to the CuEq in these intersections.

5 holes at Santiago Z complete and awaiting assays. They musn't be too exciting visually as they may have announced that. Fingers crossed there's something down there.


----------



## peter2 (11 September 2022)

_Hola, senor _ @Sean K , there's a high volume break-out at *HCH*.


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2022)

peter2 said:


> _Hola, senor _ @Sean K , there's a high volume break-out at *HCH*.
> 
> View attachment 146703




Something seems to have changed recently. Risky juniors oversold maybe. It went up quite a bit in Canada on Friday too. For no real reason that I can see. Has a strong track record of bouncing and then crumbling in the past year. Might make it to $1.20 on the chart.

I’m holding until Glencore take over. Although, I’m still very interested in the regional potential. Seems to be a bunch of nested porphyrys within 20km. Could end up being a significant mining district around a central hub. I doubt they will get to mine it without Glencore though.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2022)

Something definitely up @peter2 Not sure what other than those high grade results and realisation there's a very nice high grade starter pit near to the major lower grade deposits. Perhaps the Chile referendum results also. This has doubled since Jul which has been a very nice change in trajectory. For now. I'm not counting chickens just yet.


----------



## Sean K (31 October 2022)

Well, it's taken a couple of months to get those Santiago Z results back and they produced 'interesting silver assays'.... pffft. That's not what I wanted. I wanted a material Cu/Au discovery. Disappointing. It's going to be some time before they test that again.


----------



## greggles (31 October 2022)

They have around $15 million in cash. I hope they use it wisely.  Management is the key for HCH going forward. If the head honchos don't perform, I have a bad feeling about where this company might end up. For the sake of shareholders I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Sean K (28 November 2022)

This looks like a good headline but it means that their timeline for everything gets pushed to the right so they can do the necessary drilling in order to complete an MRE (if they find anything) in this new deposit. Hysterical drilling hit some dirt with similar grades to the other deposits so it's highly likely to add tonnage to the overall MRE and push it over the 1Bt mark. Should also push their production targets up and out turning it into a Tier 1 asset. Could even be a higher production profile than what OZ had in SA. I hate delays but apparently they've been trying to get this tenament for years. Might of gone down this path because what they had might not have been enough scale to temp a larger player taking the reins.


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2022)

Geesh, these guys are going back into explorer mode. Must not have been confident in what they had was of sufficient scale to warrant the capex. Possibly poor timing with Chile politics to get large financial commitments anyway.

The Cuerpo 4 Porphyry target definitely has Cu/Au in it, it's just a matter of size.

The new Target 4, along strike from the current resource is more speculative from what I can see. Obviously runs in a line from the other deposits, but doesn't seemed to have been drilled at all. 

They are going to need to add drill rigs to properly drill all these new targets. Another CR on the cards shortly I think. Unfortunately at a crappy price probably.


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2022)

Holding my nerve with this puppy and averaged down a little bit at these levels. $100m MC with 3.4Mt Cu ($8K ish = $27b ) and 3Moz Au ($1.8K ish = $5.4b) = $32.4b ish in-situ resource and growing. Going to be a huge capex that only a major will be able to take forward. Hopefully the new tenements have enough extra tonnage to take it over some magical threshold for Glencore to stay on board, or even take over or JV with someone who know development and mining in Chile. I'm convinced of the copper narrative and with very few new major discoveries I think this will _eventually_ get off the ground. I feel like Michael Burry waiting for the housing market to collapse for 2 years.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2022)

The new ish Chairwomen doing media instead of Christian Easterly. Interesting, he's pretty much been the face of the company forever.

Short term catalyst will be drilling results into the new tenements. Hopefully they might be able to add a few million tonnes to the MRE.

Going to be a long slow burn with this I think until the recession is over and the World generally settles down a bit after a disastrous 2022. Maybe 2024 is the year for HCH.


----------



## The Triangle (19 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> The new ish Chairwomen doing media instead of Christian Easterly. Interesting, he's pretty much been the face of the company forever.
> 
> Short term catalyst will be drilling results into the new tenements. Hopefully they might be able to add a few million tonnes to the MRE.
> 
> Going to be a long slow burn with this I think until the recession is over and the World generally settles down a bit after a disastrous 2022. Maybe 2024 is the year for HCH.




2024 is a long way away.  They've raised something around $230 million in the last decade have/had 2 quarters left ($14m?) of funding and I don't think they are in any better position today than they were 5,6,7,8 year ago.  Shareholders certainly aren't better off.  That's the problem with these very large deposits, only the big boys can afford to sit on them for a long time.  HCH will need more funding probably before anything interesting happens with the SP.  The managed to leverage a Canadian listing to get some interest, but that's now faded. Is this where we'll see glencore flex their muscles and be creative with convertible bonds, share placement, etc. so they can take control without paying a premium?

My biggest gripe with HCH is that they've never appeared to have proper 'operational' people at the helm of the company.  Lots of financial/corporate/consultant/geo types, but I've never seen any evidence of actual 'get it done' type people.  It's a problem with so many of these juniors - they don't know if they want to develop a project or spruke it and sell.  Is this _"New Canadian Director"_ there to make things happen?  Or just make the collective board resume look better?

I would love to be a fly on the wall in a boardroom meeting, what do they discuss?  Some of the press releases they come up with are downright pathetic and irrelevant.   Most releases these days are filled with buzz sentences and without substance.  As mentioned above its hard to tell what HCH is trying to do, build a mega mine? get a small mine/starter going then worry about expanding later? sell out?  build the resource and hope?   They've been at it for a long time.


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2022)

The Triangle said:


> 2024 is a long way away.  They've raised something around $230 million in the last decade have/had 2 quarters left ($14m?) of funding and I don't think they are in any better position today than they were 5,6,7,8 year ago.  Shareholders certainly aren't better off.  That's the problem with these very large deposits, only the big boys can afford to sit on them for a long time.  HCH will need more funding probably before anything interesting happens with the SP.  The managed to leverage a Canadian listing to get some interest, but that's now faded. Is this where we'll see glencore flex their muscles and be creative with convertible bonds, share placement, etc. so they can take control without paying a premium?
> 
> My biggest gripe with HCH is that they've never appeared to have proper 'operational' people at the helm of the company.  Lots of financial/corporate/consultant/geo types, but I've never seen any evidence of actual 'get it done' type people.  It's a problem with so many of these juniors - they don't know if they want to develop a project or spruke it and sell.  Is this _"New Canadian Director"_ there to make things happen?  Or just make the collective board resume look better?
> 
> I would love to be a fly on the wall in a boardroom meeting, what do they discuss?  Some of the press releases they come up with are downright pathetic and irrelevant.   Most releases these days are filled with buzz sentences and without substance.  As mentioned above its hard to tell what HCH is trying to do, build a mega mine? get a small mine/starter going then worry about expanding later? sell out?  build the resource and hope?   They've been at it for a long time.




I think they'll sell it. They just need to increase the tonnage a bit and prove it's a 130-150Kt Cu and 70-80Koz Au pa operation. It'll have a $1b + capex so I think they're putting off the Scoping Study and delaying PFS in the hope that the price of copper goes up and bit and inflation subsides. They might be better off putting off all studies till H2 2023. Maybe they will. They've been a little unlucky with timing I think. Inflation, interest rates, copper price, Chile Socialistas, war, all while they were intending to start raising $$ for development. It's been a complete turkey since listing in Canada.


----------



## Sean K (Yesterday at 10:13 AM)

It hasn't taken too long for them to start drilling on their new land which is good. I assume they'll drill into the area where historical drilling pulled up some copper and gold similar to the other cuerpos. 

PEA this half but the PFS pushed back to H1 24. Going to be a long slog here. Hopefully they time development with copper going nuts and Chile politics supportive.


----------



## frugal.rock (Yesterday at 12:09 PM)

Sean K said:


> The new ish Chairwomen doing media instead of Christian Easterly. Interesting, he's pretty much been the face of the company forever.



What's her name reckons copper will get to $8 in the next 3 years. 🤔


----------



## Sean K (Yesterday at 12:21 PM)

frugal.rock said:


> What's her name reckons copper will get to $8 in the next 3 years. 🤔




I haven't seen any price forecasts but there's plenty of supply demand graphs floating about. Hard to tell what the likely deficit will mean in terms of price. I'd like to think closer to $10 by 2030.  

Surely companies sitting on a few million tonnes of the stuff will turn into a mine? Eventually. 














						Copper boom likely to last for decades, prompting a global hunt for new supply
					

Kitco News' contributed commentary features articles and opinions from some of the top experts in the gold industry.



					www.kitco.com


----------

